
My intellectual progress in the last decade - paraschopra
https://invertedpassion.com/my-intellectual-progress-in-the-last-decade-2010s/
======
enygmata
I clicked on the link thinking it would make me feel dumber and lazier than
usual and I was not disappointed.

------
avindroth
I absolutely love this blog

